# Bicycles.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We have all seen bicycles and bicyclists on a model railroad before..just standing there, glued down, same as all the other figures! 
check this out:








Just saw this posted on the 7/8n2 forum..had to share!
Scot


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet, it took me looking at the second video b4 I saw the clear circle that made the legs move. Were those 7/8 or HO layouts?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

HO scale!
in Germany I believe..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, the Dutch are some of the best/detail oriented modellers of the world.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now those are too cool. 

I think in the second video, I saw how they work.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I liked the model airplane, too. A nice touch and not too hard to do. 

Harvey C.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

it would be cool to see how they do it; I'm thinking this must be a secret military experiment to fit drones with people


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

There are some pictures of it on WikiLeaks... Oh no! I mean on this forum: http://www.kitforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3135&p=75560 (scroll down a bit).
It reveals the mystery of this nifty design! The cycles are placed on a side of a belt that goes round.
BTW the whole H0/1:87 diorama is just about one meter square: Some other pictures 

For those who are in the neighborhood; on 25 to 27 february 2011 the diorama is on display in the Railway Museum in Utrecht, The Netherlands during the exhibition: OnTraxx2011


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm blown away by the way the knees bend with no signs of joints etc.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Too cool!


----------

